# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Du lịch Thái Lan - Bang kok - Pattaya 5 ngày 4 đêm

## nguyenlien

07h00’: Xe và HDV của Công ty Viettravel Mate đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN 831 lúc 09h30’đi Bangkok. 11h20’:Tới sân bay Suvarnabhumicủa thủ đô Bangkok
VTM - QT 47: HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA

(Lịch trình: 5 ngày / 4 đêm -> Bay Hàng không Việt Nam )

NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA (Ăn: Chiều)

07h00’: Xe và HDV của Công ty Viettravel Mate đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN 831 lúc 09h30’đi Bangkok. 11h20’:Tới sân bay Suvarnabhumicủa thủ đô Bangkok, xe đón quý khách đi Pattaya - thành phố nghỉ mát đẹp nổi tiếng của vùng Đông Nam Á,trên đ***ường ghé thăm Công viên Hổ - Sriracha Tiger Zoo và xem các chương trình biểu diễn của lợn và cá sấu.Đến Pattaya đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn tối và tự do tham quan thành phố về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Golden Beach Hotel***.hoặc tương đương

NGÀY 02: PATTAYA (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn quý khách đi canô cao tốc thăm Đảo San Hô (Coral Island), tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như*** dù bay, trượt nư**ớc, lặn biển (vé tự túc). 11h30 đoàn về khách sạn ăn trư***a và nghỉ ngơi. Chiều: Quý khách tham quan Làng văn hoá Nong Nooch, ngắm vườn Lan và xem chương trình biểu diễn văn hoá các dân tộc và chương trình biểu diễn của các chú Voi, Thăm quan và lễ phật tại chùa Thiếu Lâm Tự, thăm và mua sắm tại Trung tâm mua bán vàng bạc đá quý lớn nhất Thái Lan. Sau bữa tối quý khách xem chư***ơng trình biểu diễn Alcarzar Show của các vũ công đặc biệt. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

NGÀY 03: PATTAYA - BANGKOK (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Sau bữa sáng xe khởi hành đưa quý khách trở về Bangkok trên đường về đoàn ghé thăm Vườn Bướm(Butterfly Garden),Trại nuôi rắn (Snake Farm).Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng Royal Dragon lớn nhấtBangkok. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Grande Ville *** hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 04: BANGKOK (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Sau bữa sáng, đoàn thăm quan Chùa Phật Vàng, Cung điện hoàng gia (Grand Palace). Đoàn thăm quan và mua sắm tạiCông ty sản xuất đồ da giầy lớn nhất Bangkok. thăm Công viên Safari World– vườn thú thiên nhiên lớn nhất Bangkok, ăn trưa. Chiều xem chương trình biểu diễn xiếc cá heo, điệp viên 007. Chiều tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn Robinson, Big C, Central Bangna hoặcWorld Trade Center. Đoàn ăn tối với món Lẩu Suki. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

NGÀY 05: BANGKOK - HÀ NỘI (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa MB)

Sau bữa sáng, quý khách tự do thư giãn hoặc chuẩn bị hành lý sau đó HDV đưa đoàn ra sân baySuvarnabhumi làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN 830 lúc 12h20’ về Việt Nam. 14h10’: Đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay, kết thúc chương trình.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH DU LỊCH: 279 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách)

* Bao gồm:
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN - BKK - HAN, Lệ phí sân bay quốc tế, phụ thu nhiên liệu HK
- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng**ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng**ười/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo ch*ư*ơng trình, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một.
- Ph***ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới.
- H***ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
* Không bao gồm:
- Phí làm hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT.* Ghi chú:- Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng.
- Trẻ em dư*ới 2 tuổi thu 40% 2 - d*ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour (ngủ cùng ng*ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng*ười lớn.
- Gía trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế 
- Gía trên áp dụng cho đoàn khởi hành từ Hà Nội - Đoàn 15 ng*ười lớn mới có HDV Việt Nam theo đoàn.

**********************************************

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Ms Liên
Công ty cổ phần Thương Mại và Du Lịch Người Bạn Việt
Phòng 1016 – H1- Việt Hưng- Long Biên- Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 043 6296 6895 // 0166 231 9054
Email: lienviettravelmate@gmail.com
Web: Tours/ Hotels/ Transports/ Tour Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos
YM: snowangel_snowangel13

----------

